# TMNT Creator compares new film to The Avengers



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't have high expectations for the new TMNT film and I know for sure it isn't even going to touch the The Avengers in sales or popularity.

IGN 
/Film
CBM


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

"We’re talking about being inspired by movies like The Avengers for scope and roots origin and The Raid: Redemption for fight scenes and Rise for the Apes as far as computer-quality style."

A few things...

Nice try with the Avengers
I don't think any movies will top The Raid with choreography.
RotPotA had really shit CGI honestly.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 19, 2012)

Two words makes this less appealing to me.

Michael Bay.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Two words makes this less appealing to me.
> 
> Michael Bay.


 
While he's just producing, it's worth highlighting the director made fantastic movies like Battle: Los Angeles, Wrath of the Titans, and Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 19, 2012)

Do people really care at this point?

Like, there's a show here and there that seem to do alright for themselves, but Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles is hardly the sensation it was in the 80's.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 20, 2012)

If they cut the horrid Japanese wankery out, the new TV series would be quite average.  I think Japanese culture and anime has had a really negative effect on American kids shows. I'm not ratting on Japanese stuff, just saying Americans can't replicate any part of it.

I'd like to recommend the TV movie Turtles Forever. It featured the 2003 animated series variation and the 80's versions came into their universe, they had some fights, proved that 80's Shredder was a bit shit and went into other universes such as the original comic one and was a decent enough experience.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 20, 2012)

I think we can summarize their press statements in one video:


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 20, 2012)

The film will also fail because it's going to have a serious lack of depth.

TMNT are only own for their individual caricatures.

Leo's the leader.
Donny is the smart one.
Mikey is the prankster.
Raphael is the angry one. 

To my knowledge, there hasn't been a variation of TMNT that strayed from that and added some type of character development to the series. It's defining quality will be it's downfall.


----------



## Engert (Nov 20, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I don't have high expectations for the new TMNT film and I know for sure it isn't even going to touch the The Avengers in sales or popularity.
> 
> IGN
> /Film
> CBM


 
Sales? So just like most people you measure popularity in sales? That's very American. Cool.

Fuck independent cinema.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 20, 2012)

Engert said:


> So just like most people you measure popularity in sales?


 


Hyro-Sama said:


> sales or popularity.


 
Do you by some chance have some type of reading disorder? Sales or popularity means they're mutually exclusive.


----------



## Engert (Nov 20, 2012)

Right but i didn't imply that there were similar.
Popularity can or cannot be measured by sales. That's just one form of how you measure popularity.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 20, 2012)

Engert said:


> Right but i didn't imply that there were similar.
> Popularity can or cannot be measured by sales. That's just one form of how you measure popularity.


 
He wasn't saying popularity was measured by sales. So you just went off on him for no reason other to show how "nonconformist" you are.

This is delicious.


----------



## Engert (Nov 20, 2012)

Exactly. Stop being Yes Men all the time. Question everything. Such as can popularity be measured by sales alone?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 20, 2012)

Engert said:


> Exactly. Stop being Yes Men all the time. Question everything. Such as can popularity be measured by sales alone?


 
Yes because popular movies sell.

EDIT: And the only thing I need to question is your logic.


----------



## Engert (Nov 20, 2012)

And if they don't sell well but they are extremly popular?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 20, 2012)

Engert said:


> And if they don't sell well but they are extremly popular?


 
That's the exact opposite of what popular is.

If you're talking about a cult classic they're not considered "widely popular", they're "popular among a large audience."

Name one movie that was extremely popular upon release and didn't sell well.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 20, 2012)

the 2 things go hand in hand


----------



## Engert (Nov 20, 2012)

Last Action Hero.
That's one of the movies i can think for the moment. I happened to be in Germany at the time. Very popular there even though it tanked at the box office.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 20, 2012)

Engert said:


> Last Action Hero.
> That's one of the movies i can think for the moment. I happened to be in Germany at the time. Very popular there even though it tanked at the box office.


 
Then it wasn't popular. If it was, I think people would actually see it at the box office.


----------



## Engert (Nov 20, 2012)

People saw it. Many times. Some in movie theater some in VHS tapes (yes VHS) but because it tanked in terms of money it was considered unsuccessful. But among people there it was very successful.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 20, 2012)

Engert said:


> People saw it. Many times. Some in movie theater some in VHS tapes (yes VHS) but because it tanked in terms of money it was considered unsuccessful. But among people there it was very successful.


 
So you're saying "Tons of people paid money to see it but it tanked in terms of money." Something doesn't work there.

Also VHS/home releases are a different matter. Movies like UHF failed in theaters but gained cult fandom when it came to a DVD release.

EDIT: But that doesn't mean UHF is popular, it means it's a cult movie. Cult movies are unpopular to a large audience but have a very dedicated following.


----------



## Engert (Nov 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> So you're saying "Tons of people paid money to see it but it tanked in terms of money." Something doesn't work there.
> 
> Also VHS/home releases are a different matter. Movies like UHF failed in theaters but gained cult fandom when it came to a DVD release.
> 
> EDIT: But that doesn't mean UHF is popular, it means it's a cult movie. Cult movies are unpopular to a large audience but have a very dedicated following.


 
Agreed. So the question is will TMNT be a cult movie or box office hit?
Maybe both.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 20, 2012)

Engert said:


> Agreed. So the question is will TMNT be a cult movie or box office hit?
> Maybe both.


 
Likely neither.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 20, 2012)

Engert said:


> Agreed. So the question is will TMNT be a cult movie or box office hit?
> Maybe both.


 
It'll be shit but probably do decent in theaters I expect unless it releases next to a big movie.


----------

